# FAT32/NTFS



## Freezette (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur les forum et j'ai un soucis, je n'ai pas trop saisi l'outil de recherche donc j'espère ne pas faire de doublons.

J'ai une clé USB en FAT32 pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon MacBook Pro 2019 (je précise la date au cas où) et également sur les postes Windows 10 que j'ai à l'école. Je suis en licence professionnelle en informatique et on travaille avec des VM sauf que pour les sauvegarder sur ma clé USB C 3.0 de 128 Go, je suis bloqué car elles pèsent plus de 5 Go et on ne pas transférer de fichiers plus gros que 5 Go si j'ai bien compris..

Des idées de comment faire pour ne pas être limité en taille de copie de fichier et garder une lecture/écriture de ma clé USB sur MacOS/Win10 ?

Cordialement, Tristan.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir *Freezette*

Il faut qu'il y ait une table de partition *MBR* pour le disque entier > et un format *exFAT* pour le volume.

- veux qu'on paramètre ta clé via le Terminal ?​


----------



## Freezette (11 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Freezette*
> 
> Il faut qu'il y ait une table de partition *MBR* pour le disque entier > et un format *exFAT* pour le volume.
> 
> - veux qu'on paramètre ta clé via le Terminal ?​



Hello macomaniac,

impossible de garder la Clé avec une seule partition ? je suis obligé de la "couper" en deux ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2020)

Il ne s'agit pas de partitionner la clé en 2 -->

- un disque logiquement paramétré combine toujours une table de partition et un format de volume. Tu peux donc n'avoir qu'*un* volume sur ta clé > mais tu auras forcément aussi une table de partition qui décrira la partition de ce volume.​


----------



## Freezette (12 Janvier 2020)

Hello,

Donc je pourrais profiter de la lecture/écriture sur MacOS/Win10 avec la clé sur le total des 128 Go avec ta manip ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2020)

Oui : quasi *128 Go* -->

- une table de partition *MBR* n'occupe jamais qu'*1* seul bloc (de *512* octets) : le bloc n°*0* ou 1er bloc du disque.​​- la partition commence donc au bloc immédiatement suivant = le n°*1* et va jusqu'au dernier bloc du disque. Les *1ers* blocs de la partition (à partir du n°*1* donc) > pour une extension de *+* ou *-* *500 Mo* => portent le système de fichiers (qui sera un *exFAT* ici). Un système de fichiers (inscrit donc sur le départ d'une partition) => est le formateur d'un volume sur cette partition (d'où le terme : "formater" = former un volume au moyen d'un système de fichiers).​
=> en résumé : abstraction faite du bloc n°*0* de la table *MBR* et des blocs portant le système de fichiers formateur du volume > voire de petits tampons d'espace libre quand il y a plusieurs partitions (ce qui ne sera pas le cas) --> tout le reste de l'espace-disque constituera l'espace utile du volume.


----------



## Freezette (12 Janvier 2020)

Je veux bien que tu m'expliques comment faire alors 
Dois-je sauvegarder ma clé ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2020)

Oui : il faut que tu sauvegardes les fichiers actuels de ta clé > car il y aura effacement pour le nouveau paramétrage.

- quand ta sauvegarde est faite > la clé donc toujours branchée => va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums > utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration actuelle de la clé et son index d'appareil.


----------

